# information regarding plan change BSNL



## ay_aceoo7 (Nov 22, 2011)

I changed my plan from bsnl unlimited 1100 -2mbps upto 10 gb and after that 256kbps ( This plan is not available now) to Bsnl unlimited 1000- 2mbps upto 15gb and after that 256kbps  and the plan change happened today 22 november.Will there be any extra charge for this month usage ?.Is there any problem if i start downloading from today?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2011)

You have to pay a month advanced rent i.e Rs.1000

Even I payed a months advanced rent when I switched to UL 625(combo)


----------

